# Estimating programs



## Stuartqm (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm looking for a renovation estimating software program that wont break the bank.
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Howdy, welcome to CT! Xactimate, hands down...cost you some $$ though


----------



## redbird (May 14, 2006)

+1 on Exactimate. You get 1/4ly updates on pricing for your area to boot. You can download a free trial to have a look at it.

However, it is BIG download so if you dont have cable or other broadband be prepared to be patient.:whistling


----------



## krollcorp.ca (Dec 15, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with the estimating tools built into BIM programs such as Revit?


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I looked at Xactimate at one of their boths in a conference. It looked really easy to use, but still had a few downsides. The reports were not as clean looking as the ones ELMS puts out, which is the program I am using now. And there is no networking built into Xactimate, it is strictly hard drive based. There are a few other programs which have forms of networking built into them, which can be a nice convenience when you are away.


----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.meanscostworks.com/promo...1&pCode=1000&gclid=CLyghPGvl60CFcYbQgodMjbImQ

anyone use this and is it ant good?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Pencil, paper, set of plans, scale....spec book if supplied:thumbsup:

If you blow it no one else to blame...:whistling

Why does it seem that more guys are looking for the easy way out...

Can't do it, don't want to. ...lazy...WTF....:no:


----------



## jcarosello (Dec 15, 2011)

*Don't know your budget...*

But ProContractorMX Estimating (Maxwell Systems) starts around $4K and can save you $$$ with accurate and faster bids! Check it out. 

http://www.maxwellsystems.com/products/estimating/procontractormx


----------



## hilldawg (Aug 18, 2011)

If you're doing insurance work then you'll HAVE to use Xactimate. Its industry standard. The program I use now has an estimating module which is pretty decent. Its customizable enough that I was able to fit it to my needs


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

griz said:


> Pencil, paper, set of plans, scale....spec book if supplied:thumbsup:
> 
> If you blow it no one else to blame...:whistling
> 
> ...


Well, you have an oven don't you? Why not rub two sticks together? Why look for the easy way out?  Use technology, it brings convenience.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

krollcorp.ca said:


> Does anyone have experience with the estimating tools built into BIM programs such as Revit?


Yes.
You have to build the project in Revit in order for it to work. 
Just having the drawings won't get it done.
You have to get the drawings into AutoCad, scale it right then import them into Revit. After that you have to assemble your different wall types and start building the project.

Vue360 is a better way.
You open the PDFs of the drawings, set up your scale and start lining out your walls. You can create layers that represent your different wall types and everything gets spit out in an Excel spreadsheet that you can compile into a material count.
Best thing is its free.
http://www.thebluebook.com/view-markup-takeoff/


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

griz said:


> Pencil, paper, set of plans, scale....spec book if supplied:thumbsup:
> 
> If you blow it no one else to blame...:whistling
> 
> ...


Some people have to do more than 1 quote a week...


----------



## larryb (May 23, 2008)

I designed my own in Excel - primarily for exterior work though - and ins repairs (which is what XM8 was designed for).

3RStimax TM


----------

